# Graveyard Goblin 2009



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My not-so-mini-mache project is finished and ready to get to work making TOTs run screaming into the night.

A semi-daylight shot:

PS001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Femurs make great walking sticks.

PS002 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

PS003 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A little mood lighting:

PS004 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Spooky1 got a gorgeous head shot:

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking up at the slowly fading light in the sky:

PS006 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A night vision shot:

PS007 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

This is his HauntForum rock star look:

PS008 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

In the event you missed it, his progress thread with slideshows of the build is located here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17160


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That thing looks evil. With that mood lighting, perfect.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

An awesome Piece! He should send teh shivers out on 10/31
I liked teh last pic! Give him a guitar and he's some kinda mini demented Neil Young!
Keep on Rocking in the real world!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, that is impressive. Visitors will love him.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Roxy he looks awesome. You did a great job on that, i would buy one in a second.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done Roxy. Thanks for sharing all the progress pics too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!! What a nasty character. Jackson himself woulda been proud to have that little creep crawling around in Moria. A+


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WONDERFUL JOB Roxy!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

He is absolutely fantastic Roxy!! I'd love to have him in my cemetary!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's going to scare the pee right out of the tot's!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I would not want that in my house. I'm a little creeped out.
AWESOME JOB!!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

That is so cool Roxy


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Bravo! You can certainly be proud of that little bugger!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Love it. I think the nose is my favorite part.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Roxy he came out awesome! That face is unbelievable! You are like a proud new parent with all those pictures! LOL I love the one with the mood lighting!:jol:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

when the creedent children see that they will running for their lives and hopefully drop their candy mmmmmmmmmmmm candy


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Wheeeeee! Paint, clothes, and a weapon. He is so ready for the big night. And his close up, Mr. Demille.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys are the best!

Scary, we are indeed proud parents (and between the two of us, we actually took 98 pictures - I'm SO happy I'm not paying for film development anymore!). He's come a long way from a printed out picture of an Orc mask and a little red balloon as a base for a papier mache head. I still look at him after all the weeks of work and think "Did I really make this?"

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Really nice work Roxy, that little guy just oozes personality. Reminds me of the things my overactive imagination used to conjure up in the dark hallway of my home when I was a kid.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Roxy you did an excellent job! He is great! So much detail and I just love how you sculpt the hair.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful job. Almost looks as though he's howling at the moon. Sure to scare some ToTer's with him.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

He is awesome, great job!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

He's is sooo beautiful!!!!! Great work Roxy!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oooo, I like him. He has a lot of nice features, but his teeth look really authentic.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow, sorry it took me so long to see this! great work roxy! wish i had half your talent!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so proud of the job Roxy did on the goblin. He turned out much better than he would have if I had made him.  I guess it's a good thing I'm a procrastinator and she decided to make him and not wait for me.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! That is simply awesome. I love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Just want to share another photo showing how scary my dog thinks the goblin is:

DSCF2096 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Oh yeah, SHE'S impressed!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

you could photoshop it so she looks like the roadrunner tear outta there.....It looks great


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That there is a noggin-clubbing, candy stealing sonofagun. I like that you made him kid-height!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, Roxy! How long did spooky have to sit and model for you? :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> Great job, Roxy! How long did spooky have to sit and model for you? :lolkin:


Weeks and weeks - he was very patient

Thanks, guys! I'm very happy with this little creation and how he turned out.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome work. Great shots too.


----------

